# Crappy XD issues



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thought anyone considering an XD might be interested in this:

http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7947&page=2


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I always wonder how people really treat their XD's. Everybody says they maintain them, but you never can be sure. My version of a clean gun I am sure is different from Ship's version of a clean gun; as is Ship's version is different from JS's version, and on and on. I think there is a certain percentage of XD owners out there that think they can get away with marginal maintenance on the gun and expect no problems, and then when something happens, they're pissed. I'm not saying there are some problems with the XD finish, but I think a lot of the problems can be avoided with proper maintenance. I've had my XD for almost a year, carry it almost daily, clean and lube it weekly, and have yet to have any rust or any other finish issues.


----------



## Old Dominion (Jan 15, 2007)

I've had my XD-40 since FEB. of 04. I always wipe it down with a silicone cloth and it's had no rust issues at all.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have heard SO, SO many comments on XDs rusting (prior to the melonite finish), and I can't believe that they were all not taken care of.

Also, one would thing that if U send your gun in due to rust, and Springfield claims they will refinish it - they should have either taken care of the inside too - or called him and told the guy they would not be doing the internal parts. To just send it back like that was kinda crappy., I think...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I have heard SO, SO many comments on XDs rusting (prior to the melonite finish), and I can't believe that they were all not taken care of.
> 
> Also, one would thing that if U send your gun in due to rust, and Springfield claims they will refinish it - they should have either taken care of the inside too - or called him and told the guy they would not be doing the internal parts. To just send it back like that was kinda crappy., I think...


Right, there definitely were issues with the old finish. But I think the issue is compounded by poor maintenece.

I agree that SA drooped the ball here. If they opened the thing up and saw the rust, the least they could have done is called him and explained what they found. Makes you wonder if they even opened it up?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

How can I tell if mine has melonite or not? I bought it in mid-Sept 06.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Call Springfield and give them your serial # - they can tell U when it was made, and what the official date of the changeover in finish was.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Just called; it does! :smt023


----------

